# Wasp Sting Remedy



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

Harley has gone wasp crazy and will speed along chasing and trying to eat them while I try hopelessly to stop him! So it was no surprise that he finally stepped on one and it of course stung him. It was a pitiless sight, him crying and limping for 10 minutes.  We managed to get the sting out with much wriggling and more crying and when I phoned the vet for advice he told me to bathe his foot in vinegar. So I soaked kitchen roll in some vinegar and wrapped it round his foot and covered it with a small freezer bag and let Harley hobble around for an hour! Seemed to do the trick  

The vet said wasp and bee stings on paws and feet aren't too serious, however a sting to the face or mouth is another matter altogether and needs immediate vet attention.

Hope this is useful! 

Here is a pic of a sad little Harley


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Very good to know . . . will store that tidbit and pray I never have to use it!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

When Lola was about 18 weeks we were out walking in our local wooded park. We got back to the car and I noticed one side of her face very swollen. She hadn't complained at all!! There was a big dirty sting sticking out of her bottom lip. I managed to pull out the sting but her face and lip was so swollen! Straight to vet and she got anti inflammatory and anti histamine. She was fine but I don't know when she got stung, I felt guilty for ages that I had not noticed it sooner. I'm constantly checking on walks now!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh poor Harley.  :hurt: Thanks for sharing that useful treatment, as Nanci said, just hope we don't have to use it. 

Poor Lola, thank goodness you saw the sting and got it out. Darn wasps are a ***** nuisance, serve no purpose as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Very useful cheers for that x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bicarb for Bee stings
vinegar for vasp stings. Easy to remember that way.

They act to neutralise the Venom.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I've spent the day recovering from a bee sting (just drowsy from the Benadryl) and seeing as it happened as I was trying to take something out of Lexi's mouth. I thought it was a rock but no, the stinger got my finger rather than her mouth. And then had to search all over for the dying bee because Beemer was messing with it. 12 hrs later and my finger still hurts, ugh!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter got stung on the side of his face. He acted like he had had an electric shock! His face swelled up it bit he wasn't too bad luckily.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Good to know! Molly loves trying to catch bees so it's only a matter of time before she gets stung. I watch her like a hawk but she is sneaky


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Don't forget with bee stings that you shouldn't pull & squeeze the sting as you will release the venom. The best thing is to take a credit card & gently swipe the sting out. Did this with Oakley & it works perfectly.


----------



## MarieLeics (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Harley's mum! Its Benny's mum here (Marie)! I haven't had time to go on the forum recently, but Anthony mentioned you were on here, so thought it would be nice to say hi! Its great to get your advise re wasps..we seem to have hundreds of them in the garden. Sorry to hear Harley got stung. We had a slug episode last week..but that's another story! 
I'll send you a PM and we can catch up more!


----------

